# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: 10k gold heart necklace

## Carlybee

Vintage filigree 10k gold heart necklace with 20" 14 k gold chain and diamond chip.
$100

Chain alone is worth it.



Hate to sell but still trying to pay medical expenses. 

image.jpg

image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Carlybee;6204588]Vintage filigree 10k gold heart necklace with 20" 14 k gold chain and diamond chip.
$100

Chain alone is worth it.

I will take it , PM me a mailing address and I will mail it to you . If you can find an accurate digital scale and it weighs more than 6 grams ( I doubt it ) , let me know and I can send you a little extra. At todays market price , 6 grams of 10kt at full melt /spot price is just about exactly 100 FRN's . ( 100.03 )

----------


## Carlybee

[QUOTE=oyarde;6204837]


> Vintage filigree 10k gold heart necklace with 20" 14 k gold chain and diamond chip.
> $100
> 
> Chain alone is worth it.
> 
> I will take it , PM me a mailing address and I will mail it to you . If you can find an accurate digital scale and it weighs more than 6 grams ( I doubt it ) , let me know and I can send you a little extra. At todays market price , 6 grams of 10kt at full melt /spot price is just about exactly 100 FRN's . ( 100.03 )


Will do, thanks!

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Carlybee;6205052]


> Will do, thanks!


I will get it out tomorrow afternoon .

----------


## Carlybee

[QUOTE=oyarde;6205055]


> I will get it out tomorrow afternoon .


No problem, thanks again.

----------

